# COMPTIA A+ any recommendations?



## traci903 (Jan 11, 2011)

So many sites advertise that they administer the COMPTIA A+, I believe I qualify for a fee waiver due to the results of my FASFA, but I am not sure which site I can use it at and/or how.....has anyone out there done this?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

CompTIA A+

Pearson Vue

ProMetric


----------



## traci903 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks doll, for even answering- (seeing as i posted the question in the wrong category & all-oops) have you ever heard of being able to use financial aid to pay the exam fee? someone told me it's possible, but i don't know how to do it.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Quickcert.com is really good too. Class is $500. You get the book, demonstration videos, and practice questions. If your willing to pay that much for education its well worth it. Passed both A+ exams the first time.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I used Mike Meyers' guide to pass my exams. The book was $50, and that's all you need to know for the exams.

The book can be found here: Total Seminars: Home


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> I used Mike Meyers' guide to pass my exams. The book was $50, and that's all you need to know for the exams.
> 
> The book can be found here: Total Seminars: Home


It's all what you perfer and have money for in the end.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

My personal experience was just using the Mike Meyers Book as a guideline as to what the exam expected of me. It was a great help in identifying my weak spots (i.e. networking) so that I, too, passed both exams the first try.

It also has to do with how comfortable with the material you are.

GZ

About the money situation... The only time I have ever heard of being able to take the exams for free, was if someone payed your way... I could be wrong, I am likely the only person to pay full price to take the exams!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> My personal experience was just using the Mike Meyers Book as a guideline as to what the exam expected of me. It was a great help in identifying my weak spots (i.e. networking) so that I, too, passed both exams the first try.
> 
> It also has to do with how comfortable with the material you are.
> 
> ...


You can buy vouchers through TotalSem.com, and save about $20 per exam. I was going to recommend that to you, but you had already bought them full-price.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I was in a bit of a hurry, had a deadline to meet... :grin:


----------



## keplenk (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm just replying to this thread as I have a question about the exam.

Who among you took the exam recently? Like 2011 (that recent).

Because I have Mike Meyers 7th edition book and I'm just wondering about Windows 7.

This is Comptia's Press Release

Press Releases > CompTIA A+ Certification Exam Update Planned with New Content on Windows 7 Operating System

about adding Windows 7 in the exam starting this month (January 2011).

Mike's book tackled a little bit about Windows 7 but not thoroughly. When he made the book, Windows 7 was not yet included in the exams. I'm just wondering, from the people who took it recently, what kind of questions did you get for Windows 7? Is it alot? Should I wait for another a+ book that has Windows 7 included on it?

Another questions is, let's say I fail the first part 220-701, and plan to retake it, will I still pay for the full amount?

Thanks!


----------



## keplenk (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump!

Anyone who took the test last month (January 2011), did it have Windows 7 questions on it? I'm going to take mine in 3 weeks, the review materials that I'm using doesn't have Windows 7 on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I see from your system specs that you do use Windows 7. The differences between Vista and 7 are small enough that if you study the material that covers Vista, and are familiar with the usage of Windows 7, you should pass without any problems.

I have not seen any of the questions on Windows 7 yet, but there might be questions making sure you know what jump lists are, etc.


----------



## keplenk (Jan 25, 2011)

Jonathan_King said:


> I see from your system specs that you do use Windows 7. The differences between Vista and 7 are small enough that if you study the material that covers Vista, and are familiar with the usage of Windows 7, you should pass without any problems.
> 
> I have not seen any of the questions on Windows 7 yet, but there might be questions making sure you know what jump lists are, etc.


Hey thanks. Yup, I agree, Vista and 7 are almost identical which makes me think what could be the questions about Windows 7. I'm just making sure because (from what I heard) Comptia tends to make trick questions and I have a feeling that they would use it on 7 and Vista.

I actually bought a practice exam set book this morning from Barnes & Nobles and it was published just recently (copyright 2011). It is also printed in the cover that it includes Windows 7. I think this is the updated version.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

There aren't really any trick questions on the A+ exams; it's all straightforward knowledge. You just read the question and pick the right answer, it's not hard.


----------



## keplenk (Jan 25, 2011)

Jonathan_King said:


> There aren't really any trick questions on the A+ exams; it's all straightforward knowledge. You just read the question and pick the right answer, it's not hard.


Ok Thanks!


----------

